

Atheer's Next-Gen smart glasses on IndieGoGo - nabercro
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/atheer-one-what-it-feels-like-to-have-superpowers

======
shashwatak
Looks pretty nice! I wonder what Meta will have to say.

